# Serious catfish problem



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

*Serious catfish problem-resolved, sort of, but still need help*

I imagine I'll get flamed for this. A long time ago I bought a fish I didn't do too much research on, which was stupid. I was young and dumb. It was my first fish tank and I made mistakes. Well, I still have it. It's about 8 years old at least. 

It's an iridescent shark. They told me he'd be fine in my tank, which at the time was 20 gallons. Last time I ever bought a fish without looking it up first. 

This fish, according to the internet, needs a 2,000 gallon tank. There is no way I'm ever getting one. I need to get rid of this fish. It's kind of...well, stupid. Or rather, blind. 

I believe I read somewhere they have bad eyesight. Despite it's huge size, as it is the biggest fish in my tank, it's a pansy. It gets scared sometimes, randomly, and darts around the tank. It beats it's self up, and other fish up. He finally killed one of my 7 year old clown loaches because he slammed it into the side of the tank on one of his rampages. 

He's covered in scars, he rips up my tank, he kills my fish...I need to get rid of him. I am not an owner that wants to get rid of him just because I'm tired of him. He's honestly not living a good life in this tank. I've tried asking around in this town but I get no one willing to take him. 

I'm honestly considering releasing him into a lake, but that's the problem. I want to make sure that he'll be able to live in the lake for at least a while. I don't want him to die of shock. 

I know it's not good to release pets, but I don't see a population of these catfish popping up. I don't think a lot of people around here own these sharks and I really doubt they've released them. 

I'm also considering donating him to a zoo but I really am unsure about this. I don't know if they'd take him.

I am really at the end of my rope here. Someone help.

EDIT
I found someone to take him. There's a museum that houses several iridescent sharks, but it's maybe a half hour away.

Right now he's in a 65 gal tank, which he is really unhappy in obviously. I need to know how to get him out, and how to transport him. 

I hear you're not supposed to use nets with catfish because they can get caught in it. I'm also not sure what to put him in. Baggy is out of the question because he'll bust it. I was thinking about as big a bucket as I could find but I know he'll still freak out. I don't want him killing himself.

Help?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Post free fish on CL, but do not release it into the wild. IR sharks aren't invasively established here, but we don't need another Asian carp fiasco and you really don't want the petsmart disease of the week to decimate the local fish population. Plus its illegal in many places. Call zoos and aquariums or even humane societies, one might take him if they already have a tank of these monsters, but don't hold your breathe. Also register with monsterfishkeepers.com and post the fish. MFK is the best place to find someone with a 2000 gallon tank.

Or you could eat it. Seriously, much of the 'catfish' eaten around the world is this fish. The fish favored for its large size and fast growth. It should never have been sold at a store, but chains can't resist the profit on fish that are produced and sold dirt cheap for fish farmers to stock their ponds. Because the chains stocked thousands of them, don't assume yours is the only one out there. 

Please, please don't put it in any wild body of water. A garden koi pond or swimming pool that isn't connected to wild waterway is ok, but most people with ponds don't care for catfish.

I agree it has to go, it will just keep growing and thrashing until it literally busts the tank.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I would transport it in a large rubbermaid container, one with a lid. Fill it with water from your tank when you do a water change and head straight for the museum. I don't know how large it is but with the majority of the water out of your tank I would think you could use a collider or a smallbucket even. A large plastic bag can work as well if you have someone who can help you herd it in while you hold it open. However you decide to catch it, it will ne easier with your aquarium on the empty side. Just enuff water to keep him submerged. Best of luck


----------

